

What? You Don't Spend Most of Your Work Time Coding? - jpro
http://architects.dzone.com/articles/what-you-dont-spend-most-your

======
smurph
This is accurate at big companies, but I think too much time doing other work
and too little time doing core technical work is a sign of immature
leadership. Joel Spolsky wrote in one of his blogs that a manager's job is to
move obstacles out of the way so that employees can get stuff done. I think
generally the longer you can keep your developers coding, the better off you
will be.

------
AndrewDucker
Matches my experience. Unless you're working on cutting edge stuff chances are
they you aren't writing anything _that_ complicated - and that the tricky bit
of your job is understanding the requirements, not working out what
combination of if statements/objects/functions is most useful for writing
something that fulfils them.

